# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Kλουβί -Λάρισα.

## jhfsdjf54

Ζητώ όποιος έχει και δεν το χρειάζεται να μου χαρίσει ένα κλουβί για το φλωροκάναρό μου που σε λίγες μέρες θα κλαρώσει.

----------

